# Fleas WON'T Die!



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

O.k., my three little darlings we got in October have been infested with fleas since we got them. It took us a while to find out. 

We have tried everything! Collars, flea baths, Frontline. We've put stuff in the carpet to kill those off but they just won't die! This can't be healthy for my little ones. Plus, my ankles are covered in bites! What can we do? We've been actively trying to kill these things since Thanksgiving! :x 

Oh, they live inside with us, btw, but they didn't before we got them. They are about four months old, all female.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

catgirl83 said:


> We've put stuff in the carpet to kill those


I'm sure your cats are getting their fleas to come back from the fleas in your house, because that ^ won't kill all the fleas in your house. I think it's time for a professional exterminator.

Once fleas are in the house, they are really pesky to get rid of. Another thing I don't know if you've thought about or not, is that fleas carry tapeworm eggs, and your cats may have also aquired tapeworms from ingesting fleas in their fur.

Sorry, it's a real pain in the a**, but eventually you'll overcome this!


----------



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

i would definitely try using Advantage flea treatment - its a monthly treatment, and can be ordered for a 6 month period or 12 month period from your vet. It not only kills the fleas on your cat, but because it's ongoing (lasts the entire month), your cat essentially acts as a flea killer as it wanders around the house. Odd that you say you're getting lots of bites too though, when lexie had fleas the vet said they would pretty much only go for her and not humans. Bottom line though, the advantage definitely rid my place (and my cat) of fleas!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

when i found Nya she was INFESTED with fleas. Worst I've ever seen on an animal. I bathed her 4 times, collared her, all that stuff. The only thing that rid us of our flea problem, is advantage. Get it from your vet. All four of your cats (plus any other animals you might have) will need to be treated, for at LEAST 3 months. Then I got this household flea spray from the vet. I had to get 4 bottles to do the house, spraying all the baseboards and carpets, plus anything upholtered. The stuff is costly, but WORKS. and i havn't seen a flea in months!

good luck!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Not odd at all to get bites by fleas. 
When our husky got fleas years ago, my whole family was getting bit left and right. They go for the ankles too! OUCH!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I read a household tip.....put a brand new flea collar in your vacuum bag or canister once a month....to kill the fleas the do get sucked into the vacuum. otherwise they jusr crawl back out.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Our vet doesn't carry Advantage, just Frontline which didn't even make a dent in the problem.


----------



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

whereabouts are you from?? you could buy it online, there are a number of websites out there. You could try here: 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2002&Nty=1


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

We're from southern Ohio. We take our babies to a vet across the river in Kentucky. The ones near us are not good (one of the vets in our town actually admits to hating cats!) 

So, I'll try the website, thanks! If anyone has any more advice I appreciate it!

Has anyone compared both products (Frontline and Advantage)?


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Of all the vets I have asked (about 5), they ALL say Advantage is the best product on the markey for fleas. And I have to agree  Even all the animal shelters use Advantage. I order mine here...
www.petshed.com

Abhay


----------



## Puma (Nov 29, 2004)

I agree!!! Advantage has been the best thing! Frontline just is no match. Order some advantage online, you will notice a difference in a matter of one week, and in a month you will be a happy person and your cats will feel so relieved.


----------



## kmonceaux (Jan 12, 2005)

*Revolution for fleas*

I adopted two cats from our local Humane Society and when I picked them up from the vet after their spay and neuter they were placed on Revolution. This also treats/prevenst heartworms, hookworms, ear mites, etc. They both had ear mites and when I took them both back in for their next shots a month later the mites were gone


----------

